

The First Investor Meeting - ChristianPerry
http://troggerpath.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/the-first-investor-meeting/

======
mixmax
_We are working with (list companies they may have missed out on funding)
already, and I know we can get even stronger people with the right funds._

I would be wary of bending the truth, investors talk...

~~~
selcouth
No, I wouldnt bend the truth either. Dont say something you can't back up. I
merely that you should be sure to mention any big name companies you do have
relationships with.

~~~
ChristianPerry
Yup. The takeaway from our post is simple: if you're working with people from
successful companies, mention them. If your lead engineer was a high-ranking
team lead at Google, that carries more weight than if his latest work was,
let's say, managing the database for a potato factory in Ohio.

------
ChristianPerry
Hey, just to make sure credit goes where credit is due, this post was written
by my awesome co-founder, Cassie :)

